# Android can't play WMA files?



## spirit

As we don't have a "mobile phone" section on this forum I thought this would be the best place to post a question like this. If this is in the wrong forum please move! 

My brother got a new phone for his birthday yesterday - Samsung Galaxy Ace running Android on it (probably the latest version, ICS). He’s got a 16GB SD card in there and has a whole bunch of songs on the card in the WMA format, but the phone won’t play the WMA files? It plays MP3s but not WMAs? Do you know of any apps which we can download which will allow him to play WMA files on his phone? I don’t want to have to convert all his songs to MP3. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jamesd1981

http://www.androidzoom.com/android_applications/wma+player


----------



## spirit

cheers for the link james, will give them a go and let you know if they work or not.


----------



## speedyink

vistakid10 said:


> As we don't have a "mobile phone" section on this forum I thought this would be the best place to post a question like this. If this is in the wrong forum please move!
> 
> My brother got a new phone for his birthday yesterday - Samsung Galaxy Ace running Android on it (probably the latest version, ICS). He’s got a 16GB SD card in there and has a whole bunch of songs on the card in the WMA format, but the phone won’t play the WMA files? It plays MP3s but not WMAs? Do you know of any apps which we can download which will allow him to play WMA files on his phone? I don’t want to have to convert all his songs to MP3.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I doubt ICS, most likely Gingerbread.

Winamp is available for Android, I'd install that.  It plays pretty much everything


----------



## johnb35

vistakid10 said:


> As we don't have a "mobile phone" section on this forum I thought this would be the best place to post a question like this. If this is in the wrong forum please move!



I could of sworn we had a smartphone section.... 

Moved to the correct forum.  Laptops, Tablets and *Smartphones*.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

johnb35 said:


> I could of sworn we had a smartphone section....
> 
> Moved to the correct forum. * Labtops*, Tablets and *Smartphones*.


Labtop, is that something new?


----------



## johnb35

MyCattMaxx said:


> Labtop, is that something new?



Nope, just spelling mistake.  It happens sometimes, but usually I catch it before anybody else does...lol

I fixed it...


----------



## spirit

speedyink said:
			
		

> Winamp is available for Android, I'd install that. It plays pretty much everything


I'm going to try that and see if it works, thanks. 



			
				johnb35 said:
			
		

> I could of sworn we had a smartphone section....
> 
> Moved to the correct forum. Laptops, Tablets and Smartphones.


My mind was all over the place yesterday. :-/ Thanks for moving it to the correct forum though.


----------

